# Service und Support > Testforum >  test

## rene11

test ari  11
Danke für Ihre Meinung.

----------


## rene11

Welche Untersuchung wäre  in meinem Fall sinnvollâ€‹

Welche Untersuchung wäre  in meinem Fall sinnvollâ€‹â€‹

----------


## Hvielemi

So geht's mit dem benannten Link:

[ url=Link einfügen] Benennen [/url]

Dein Beispiel:

[ url=http://www.onmeda.de/arztbesuch.html#utm_source=forenparser&utm_medium=  &utm_term=untersuchung&utm_campaign=forenparsin  g]Untersuchung[/url]

Oder was ich heute morgen nicht geschafft hatte:

[ url=https://map.geo.admin.ch/?selectedNode=node_ch.swisstopo.swisstlm3d-wanderwege1&Y=677147.50&X=149737.50&zoom=8&bgLayer  =ch.swisstopo.pixelkarte-farbe&layers=ch.swisstopo.swisstlm3d-wanderwege&layers_opacity=0.55&lang=de&topic=ech]Karte 1:25'000 Laghetto di Manió[/url]

Ohne den Leerschlag nach der ersten Klammer wird das zu

Untersuchung

oder

Karte 1:25'000 Laghetto  di Manió

----------

